# ID on what wood this cane is made from please.



## chrisc80 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi I have been trying to find out what this cane is made from. It has a silver collar with a birmingham assay mark and is very lightweight. I can't find what it is made from though. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Perhaps is is a mullein stalk. Walking stick kale, mullein, and yucca all form stiff but light stalks that can be used for walking sticks. I've never seen any in person, but there are lots of images of walking stick kale, and it doesn't look like those. Yucca has ribs that go across the length. The few pictures I've seen of mullein show some longitudinal ridges.

The problem w. mullein is that it has a very soft pith. To prevent the bottom end from splitting, some of the pith is removed, and the hole plugged w. a tougher material. What's the tip of yours like?


----------



## chrisc80 (Jun 30, 2014)

The tip is not plugged I feel it may have had a cap previously and the centre is quite soft I can feel it moving when I push hard on it with my thumb. thank you for your help also.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

whatever it turns out to be it looks interesting.any chance of getting the silver smiths name and date form the marks?


----------



## chrisc80 (Jun 30, 2014)

Its a birmingham assay mark with a old style lower case b and the makers mark is P B I have been unable to identify them so far.


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Judging from the rootball and they type of root system it appears to have: Bamboo or some other cane type plant. Can you post a full picture of the entire cane?


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Very nice cane! I never saw a sterling silver colar so heavy like this one. Beautiful mid 1800's piece of wood.


----------

